# Mature/Immature Cognitive Functions



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

> 1. Te dominant person ( mature) would be very pro active ( externally so , not only in their mind) in actually getting something done. It's usually not random and follows some methodological approach with a focus on time and efficiency. ESTJ and ENTJ for example are very much about instituting and reinforcing systems and procedures to maximize results with whatever their involved with. It's very much an A to B goal mindset and they usually seek to get others on board with this idea. I believe this is why type 8 enneagram is so common for Te doms.


I'd say from my 20's to my early 30's I kind of fit the bill pretty good. I highly recommend avoiding car-accidents and TBI's as it's made me a little less organized (though I've been told I'm not all that bad -- despite feeling otherwise).

There are ESTJ and ENTJ 1's actually as well: Especially when a person tries to persuade people as to the rightness of their position. 8's usually use either force of will or an attempt at smooth persuasion.



> Such behavior could manifest in loss of temper , inexplicable sudden surges of emotion, and confusion in relationships.


I did sometimes have explosive outbursts as a child and a teenager. As a child I often operated without regard for others (I simply focused on what I wanted to do, and how to do it), admittedly I usually didn't even really think about the affect on others or factor it in. Later on I did and by my teenage years I came off as much better.



> 2. Healthy Ne is usually upbeat and/or curious about things. Juggling many interests at once isn't all that difficult and a bright Ne would rather easily find common threads between all their interests. The external world is mostly patterns and possibilities rather than just static and mundane.


That's my sister!



> 3. I notice healthy Fi doms are very sympathetic and often care about 'what really matters'.


Yeah



> Fi's don't care too much for external systems that basically dehumanize people into gray masses or like some cogs in a machine.


Yeah, that describes how I think very well



> Unhealthy Fi can lose touch with reality while unhealthy Te can lose touch with themselves.


More Te like in this one.



> 4. Ni , bleh , its a pseudo-function :tongue:. It BS !


LOL!


----------

